# Smoked some WEED



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Yup sure did !! Wed was spot spraying a 20 acre Coastal field I picked up on a sharecrop rent deal. Had both backpack sprayers, one had 2,4,d & dicambia the other Milestone & Vista,was spraying ragweed,dogfennels,prickly pear, maypop and tropical soda apples. Was in the back corner next to some abandoned/bank owned property, seen several TSA across the fence, had to go through fence to spray them, OMG seen 2 of the UGLEST weeds I have ever seen, about 4ft tall. Started spraying them and realized they were in 5gl containers, then it hit me what they were, started looking around for booby traps, went and got other sprayer & they got a good dose of everything. This afternoon when I checked the field I had a total kill already. Most of the other weeds I sprayed are dead or sick. Someone is not happy !!!

scrapiron


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHA that's funny!!


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

That is the funniest thing ive ever heard hahahahah


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I was mowing a field last year and saw three plants close to the fence so mowed them down, then when i was on the far side of the field the neighbors kid (16-19) came running out to try and grab what was left. Guess he thought i wouldnt see him from the far side of the field.


----------

